# Planung einer größeren LAN



## killer89 (24. Januar 2009)

*Planung einer größeren LAN*

Hi Leute,

da wir hier im Ort eine größere LAN planen (*und auch schon zweimal recht erfolgreich durchgeführt haben*  ) suchen wir nun nach Switches für etwa 30-40 Leute.
Insbesondere legen wir Wert auf die folgende Fähigkeit:
*Auto-Sensing/Autonegotiation (wikipedia)*, also Gigabit-LAN und 100Mbit-LAN gleichzeitig  

Natürlich sollte der ganze Spaß nicht so teuer sein 
Wir hatten an 6 Switches mit je 8 Ports gedacht, was nach unserer Rechnung 42 Ports machen würd  evtl. auch weniger Ports und dann mehr Switches. 

Also hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen  

MfG


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*



killer89 schrieb:


> vllt kann mir ja auch einer sagen, wie diese Fähigkeit heißt


 
Auto-Sensing / Autonegation


----------



## killer89 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Danke, habs mal oben reineditiert 

MfG


----------



## uuodan (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Was heißt bei dir "nicht so teuer"? Wenn du 48 Ports benötigst, kommst du um "große Geräte" nicht herum. Und das schlägt sich natürlich auch im Preis nieder. Man könnte auch mehrere Switches koppeln (Spanning-Tree). Cisco und HP haben gute Geräte im Angebot. 

Z.b. den Hewlett-Packard ProCurve 1800-24G. 2 Mal natürlich. Kostet pro Stück 364€...
Oder einen Linksys SR-2024 mit 24 Ports für ca. 280€. Übrigens solltet Ihr Euren "Wert" auch auf andere Aspekte legen: Redundanz zum Beispiel. Oder Leitungstypen. Oder die Stromversorgung.


----------



## killer89 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Wenn du mir jetzt mal alles genauer erklären könntest!? Warum Redundanz? Falls mal n Switch kaputt geht? Leitungstypen? Stromversorgung?
Bisher hatten wir ne Anzahl von mehreren Switches (kp, glaub 7 oder 8), die wir dann einfach mit nem normalen LAN-Kabel verbunden haben... hat auch funktioniert, nur das ziehen war wegen dem Limit auf 100Mbit halt sau langsam...
So wollten wir halt für die nächste LAN gut vorbereitet sein und entsprechend Gigabit-LAN haben und für Leute mit lahmen Controllern eben mit dieser Auto-Sensing-Fähigkeit. Ein großer Switch bringt uns nix, da wir zu kurze Kabel haben und diese nicht noch extra anschaffen wollen... also mehrere Switches und jeder nimmt sein eigenes Kabel.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*



uuodan schrieb:


> Man könnte auch mehrere Switches koppeln (Spanning-Tree). Cisco und HP haben gute Geräte im Angebot.



Das verbinden einiger Switches hat erstmal nichts mit Spanning Tree zu tun. Spanning Tree wird erst bei redundanten Pfaden gebraucht um Broadcast Schleifen und die daraus resultierenden Broadcaststuerme zu vermeiden.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

vor allem strom wäre zu checken. da du ja neue switches suchst, scheint ihr ja bisher nur kleinere LANs gehabt zu haben. du musst dir im klaren sein, dass 30-40PCs + monitore beim gamen ca. 6000Watt brauchen werden, und bei leistungsspitzen sogar mehr.


----------



## killer89 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Sorry, aber ich dachte ich habs eig. schon gesagt: Wir haben schon zweimal sone LAN durchgezogen, ohne Probleme mitm Strom... es geht hier nicht um die Planung der LAN, sondern um die Anschaffung passender Switches, da wir bisher auf diesen großen LANs immer nur vermeintliche No-Name-Switches gekoppelt haben, der Ping war entsprechend und da die meisten nur 100Mbit-Switches waren, war die Bandbreite zum Ziehen entsprechend...

MfG


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Aber nenn doch einen Preisrahmen. Mit "nicht so teuer" ist leider wenig anzufangen. 
Mit Cisco kannst du eigentlich wenig falsch machen, aber die kosten eben etwas mehr.
Als zweites könnte ich noch Nortel oder HP empfehlen.
Aber genaue Empfehlungen kann ich dir nicht geben, denn die Switches mit denen ich normal arbeite kosten >1000€ und das liegt glaub nicht in deinem Preisrahmen ^^


----------



## killer89 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Richtig >1000€ liegt nicht in meinem Preisrahmen ^^ da würd ich aber eh einen großen für bekommen und wir brauchen ja mehrere kleine Switches aufgrund der Kabellängen ^^

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich hab bei den "low-cost" Switches nicht so recht Ahnung, welche Marken da gut sind, HP ham wa auf Arbeit. 

Es soll ja schon Switches mit Gbit ab 20€ geben, nur weiß ich nich ob die Auto-Sensing beherrschen... sagen wir mal pauschal so ca. *50€ pro Switch* mit 8 Ports, wenns drunter geht, wär cool ^^ das wären dann bei 6 Stück auch immerhin 300€ 

MfG

edit: ich weiß zum Beispiel nicht, ob der hier meinen Anforderungen genau entsprechen würd... soll ja auch nicht gerade no-Name sein, aber der Name sagt mir nix und ich weiß auch nich, ob der Auto-Sensing beherrscht...
edit2: wäre der hier passend?
edit3: hab grad mal auf der Herstellerseite geschaut, der kanns wohl würdet ihr mir denn z.B. zu dem raten?


----------



## rebel4life (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Habt ihr auch Server oder hostet ihr die Spiele mit den eigenen PCs (was nicht zu empfehlen ist)?

Braucht ihr deswegen beim Switch vieleicht Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Priorisierung von Daten an einem bestimmten Port? 

Ist es eine große Halle oder habt ihr einzelne Räume? Ihr solltet auf jeden Fall einen Switch am Server haben von dem die Leitung zu jedem weiteren Switch geht, dadurch ist das etwas schneller als wie wenn ihr eine lange Kette habt und dann am Ende den Server, denn dann müssten z.B. alle Daten von PC1 zu dem Server über 5-6 Switches gehen, anderst wären es nur 2 was einiges bringt.


----------



## killer89 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Also letztes mal hatten wirs so, dass wir CoD 2 gezockt haben (war vor 1,5 Jahren) was wohl am härtesten war, CSS, DODS und CS sind ja nich sooo fordernd, ergo hatten wir auch keinen Server, vor allem, weils beim ersten mal gescheitert ist u.a. an einer lahmen Platte...

Bin aber am planen meinen aktuellen PC zum Server zu mutieren, der dann wohl an einer Kette hängen würde... also Server an Switch und dann alle Switches hintereinander, wie würdest du es machen? Switch an Server und von dem Switch dann alle anderen Switches ansteuern?

MfG


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Ich würds so verkabeln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=65943&stc=1&d=1232915950


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Ich würd empfehlen, in den Server 2 Netzwerkkarten (und an jede einen Switch) packen und an die beiden Switches jeweils maximal 3-4 weitere Switches, an welchen die PCs sind.

Ein Switch am Server wird auch bei 1000 MBit recht eng, vor allem weil man nie weiss ob die eine Netzwerkkarte das überhaupt packt.


----------



## killer89 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Also, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann gibt ein Gbit-Port etwa 100MB pro Sekunde her, die die Festplatte(n) dann auch liefern müsste(n), da ich aber lediglich eine Seagate zur Verfügung habe, die 50 MB maximal liefern kann macht es eigentlich überhaupt keinen Sinn zwei NW-Karten in den Server zu ballern.
Davon abgesehen würde der Aufbau von Taks zwar gut für die Datenleitung einzelner sein, allerdings wäre dann noch das Problem der Kabel zu lösen, schließlich müssten dann auch entsprechend lange Kabel gekauft werden, was eigentlich vermieden werden sollte.

Es geht hier ja auch eigentlich nicht um die Planung der LAN, sondern um die *Kaufberatung Switch* wie der Titel schon sagt... könntet ihr mir also meine Fragen bitte beantworten, ob ihr o.g. Switches (Post #10) empfehlen würdet.

MfG


----------



## dot (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*



killer89 schrieb:


> edit: ich weiß zum Beispiel nicht, ob der hier meinen Anforderungen genau entsprechen würd... soll ja auch nicht gerade no-Name sein, aber der Name sagt mir nix und ich weiß auch nich, ob der Auto-Sensing beherrscht...
> edit2: wäre der hier passend?
> edit3: hab grad mal auf der Herstellerseite geschaut, der kanns wohl würdet ihr mir denn z.B. zu dem raten?



In der Preisklasse nehmen sich die unmanaged Switches eigentlich nicht viel. Den Hersteller vom 1. Link kenne ich nicht, wuerde ich also eher von abraten. Die groszen Hersteller ala Netgear, D-Link, Linksys, 3COM sollten durch die Bank fuer euch ausreichend sein. Die Verkabelung wuerde ich so wie oben weiter im Bild zu sehen planen.


----------



## killer89 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Danke 
Demzufolge könnte man auch den hier nehmen? Laut Herstellerseite beherrscht er auch Autosensing oder täusche ich mich da? *Link*

MfG


----------



## dot (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*



killer89 schrieb:


> Danke
> Demzufolge könnte man auch den hier nehmen? Laut Herstellerseite beherrscht er auch Autosensing oder täusche ich mich da? *Link*
> 
> MfG



Ich hab den Vorgaenger D-link DES-1008D und hatte keine Probleme damit. Erkannte 10 und 100MBit Clients ohne Probleme. Ich frage mich sowieso warum du das Autosensing so erwaehnst. Das ist doch eigentlich Usus in der heutigen Zeit?


----------



## killer89 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Nunja... ich geh da lieber auf Nr. sicher, bevor nachher das böse Erwachen kommt... irgendwo müssen die Hersteller doch sparen oder? Wenn nicht bei diesen Funktionen, wo sonst?

MfG


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Nimmst halt nen D-Link oder Netgear, falls du drankommst auch nen SMC (sehr gutes Ding, hab ich auch 3 von Zuhause) und fertig isses.


----------



## riedochs (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Ganz ehrlich: Für die User langen 100Mbit. Mehr hab eich bis heute auf keiner LAN gesehen. Nur die Uplinks zwischen den Switchen und der/die Link(s) zum Server waren in Gigabit ausgeführt.

Ich würde zu Managed Switches raten. So kann man bei Missachtung der Regeln einem auch im Notfall den Switchport deaktivieren.

Du solltest dich vielleich mal mit dem Thema Strukturierte Verkabelung, also Primär und Sekundär, bzw vertikale und horizontale Verkabelung beschäftigen. Wenn du längere Kabelstrecken hast wäre es durchaus Sinnvoll die Uplings zwischen den Switchen mit Glasfaser zurealisieren. (Dürfte aber den Kostenrahmen sprengen)


----------



## killer89 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Hast du schonmal einen 300Mbyte-Patch von einem PC zum anderen geschoben bei 100Mbit (davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus) dann weißt du wie lange das dauert... wenn jetzt alle Leute (leider) so dumm sind und gleichzeitig ziehen, dann bricht die Banbreite so extrem weg, dass wir das mit Gbit-LAN machen wollten. 
Managed Switches wären noch ne Idee, aber kosten mit Sicherheit auch noch extra...
Mit der Verkabelung werd ich mich auch noch befassen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es bei einem Raum von ca 30x15m soo viel bringen würde, wenn ohnehin irgendwo der Server bzw. dessen Platten limitieren würd(en).

Also fällt auch Glasfaser weg, wozu auch? Damit eine LAN im Jahr durchgezogen werden kann?

MfG

*@ Mods: Ich denke hier kann geschlossen werden, hab meine Kaufentscheidung getroffen*


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*



killer89 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal einen 300Mbyte-Patch von einem PC zum anderen geschoben bei 100Mbit (davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus) dann weißt du wie lange das dauert... wenn jetzt alle Leute (leider) so dumm sind und gleichzeitig ziehen, dann bricht die Banbreite so extrem weg, dass wir das mit Gbit-LAN machen wollten.



300MB bei ca effektiven 10MB/Sec für 100Mbit sind 30 Sekunden.Deswegen sollen die User ja nur 100 Mbit haben, denn dann können mehr User gleichzeitig vom Server (der ja mit 1Gbit angebunden ist) ziehen ohne das die Performance zusammen bricht.

Im übrigen ist es bei LANs üblich das die Leute vorher sich alle Patches besorgen und ihr Spiele auf dem aktuellen Stand haben. Wenn ihr unbedingt Patches usw anbieten wollt solltet ihr euch mal Gedanken über einen FTP Server machen der mit einer User und Bandbreitenbeschränkung läuft. Ansonsten zieht ihr die Performance des Netzwerks erheblich nach unten. Die Leute finden es bestimmt toll wenn man Lags beim Zocken hat weil das Netz durch das ziehen von Patches ausgelastet ist. Die Patches sollten maximal 50% der Banbreite beanspruchen, sprich 500Mbit (Bei einer Serveranbindung von 1Gbit und Useranbindung von 100 Mbit). Daher ist mein Vorschleg ein FTP-Server. Der kann ja ohne Anmeldung (oder Anonymus) laufen. Max 10 User mit je 50Mbit.


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Wenns hier ohnehin schon keine reine Kaufberatung mehr ist (oder nie wirklich war), dann erzähl mir mal, was für einen Rechner wir fürn FTP-Server "missbrauchen" können, da wir nicht die finanziellen Mittel haben und auch nicht ausgeben wollen fürn kompletten Server/Rechner, der einmal im Jahr dazu dient Daten bereitzustellen.
1 "Gameserver" (siehe Sig), der noch etwas umgebaut wird, haben wir, da stelle ich meinen Rechner schon zur Verfügung, aber nen zweiten Rechner kann ich mir nicht aus den Rippen schneiden...
Zudem hab ich keine Platten über, lediglich angesprochene Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 mit 250GB, die etwa 50 MByte/s schafft.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Als FTP langt alles ab 486. Vielleicht hat jemand noch sowas im Keller stehen, vielleicht langt die dort eingebaute Festplatte ja aus.

Das waere eine Moeglichkeit fuer einen Switch: Link entfernt, der hatte keinen 1Gbit Uplink.

Wie soll den die Halle aufgeteilt werden? Wieveiel Reihen und Sitzplätze pro Reihe?
http://cgi.ebay.de/3Com-Switch-mit-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Ok, mal sehen, ob wir sowas in die Richtung noch finden 
Und der Gameserver, was sollte der etwa drin haben?
Zur Aufteilung: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten wir die letzten beiden Male 3 Doppelreihen a ca. 10 Personen (es haben sich immer je etwa 5 Leute gegenüber gesessen) und eine Extra-Reihe mit 6 Leuten (Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr) zwischen den Reihen waren etwa 2m und meist in der Mitte der Reihen ein oder zwei Switches, da wir nicht so viele hatten und immer wer was mitgebracht hat, bei der Arbeit würden wir das wohl "gewachsene Struktur" nennen. Strom hatten wir bisher keine Probleme, da mit Kabeltrommeln Strom auch aus anderen Räumen geholt wurde (Rollen abgerollt)

Zu Spitzenzeiten hatten wir 36 Leute, weil die Leute hier leider so unkonsequent sind und nicht wirklich wissen, was sie wollen (die bleiben nichma bis zum Ende  )

MfG


----------



## riedochs (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Der Gameserver hängt ab was ihr spielen wollt. Wenns deine Maschine sein soll wäre mehr RAM von Vorteil.

So stelle ich mir das LAN vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Hmm... danke für den Plan, nur wirds schwer mit mehr RAM, weil das noch DDR1 ist und es sind 4x512MB, nochmal investieren war eigentlich nicht geplant... 
Spiele wären:
-CoD 2/4/5
-DoDS
-CSS
-CS 1.6
-evtl. BF2

und was auch immer dann noch kommt 

Wenn ich den Plan jetzt so betrachte, dann bräuchten wir ja 4 x 12 Port und 1 x 6 Port, gell?
Wie kann man das denn einstellen, dass die Rechner dann nur noch 100Mbit bekommen?

MfG


----------



## riedochs (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Das geht eben nur bei managebaren Switchen, bzw es gibt 100 Mbit Switche die aber 1Gbit Linkports haben. Ich such mal.

Sowas wäre ein Switch der den Anforderungen entspricht: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a69837.html Ich habe auch ein paar bei ebay gefunden, da gehen die recht günstig weg.

Sollen die Spiele alle gleichzeitig laufen?


----------



## harl.e.kin (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Gbit Lan für die User is viel zu viel. 100 mbit reichen dicke aus. Zum Tauschen von Daten kann man auch nen DC Hub aufsetzen. Desweiteren können Patches vorher von euch auf DVD gebrannt und an die die sie brauchen ausgeliehen werden. Prons können die User auch per Externer Platte tauschen, finde sowas muss auf Lans eh nich sein. die Verkabelung von Riedochs würd ich auch so machen. Optimal wenn man unbedingt kleine Switches auf jede Reihe stellen will. Wir haben immer lange Kabel und gute 24 Port Switches gehabt.


----------



## killer89 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

@ riedochs: danke für den Link, aber der Switch passt schon nicht mehr zu deinem eigenen Konzept , wie gesagt, kleine Switches, auch wegen der Verkabelung, die wir nicht noch extra kaufen wollen.
Die Spiele sollen nicht gleichzeitig laufen, es soll halt immer ein dedicated Server, sofern möglich, gestartet werden, damit auch die Spiele "voll" sind, nicht dass hier einer das spielt und dort einer was anderes.

@harl.e.kin: DC-Hub? Was ist das? Patches auf DVD? Das wird garantiert nicht klappen, weil die Leute einfach zu blöd sind sowas weiterzugeben... is leider so... 
Daten per externer Platte austauschen ist auch nicht das Wahre, ich muss leider zu meinem Bedauern immer feststellen, dass die Leute ihre Stromleiste vergessen oder nur ne 3er dabei haben, wodurch dann meist kein Strom mehr für externe Platten vorhanden ist  außerdem fand ich den Vorschlag gut, dass man die Bandbreite limitiert.
Und wegen Kabel: siehe oben

MfG


----------



## harl.e.kin (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

dazu eben DC Hub is nen kleines Filesharing Tool da kann jeder seine Bandbreite selber regeln die er anderen zur Verfügung stellen will. Du brauchst einmal Serverseitig den DC Hub und auf den User PCs den DC Client. In wie fern es Direct Connect überhaupt noch gibt ist allerdings fraglich is schon paar Jährchen her seit ich das letzte mal ne grössere Lan veranstaltet hab. Wir haben immer Grafiktreiber, Patches oder Virenupdates auf CD/DVD gebrannt und zur Ausleihe gegeben. Bei uns kam auch kein Rechner ans LAN der die Update-CD nicht eingespielt hatte. Virenthematik is da immer ganz heikel.

Das mit den managebaren Switches schön und gut nur leider sind die eben relativ teuer und wenn man nur einmal im Jahr eine LAN macht dauert das bis man die Anschaffung wieder rein hat.

Wobei ich dazu tendiere 1 oder 2 24 Port Switches anzuschaffen und dazu eben lange Kabel. Kleiner Tipp Kabel auf ner Rolle kaufen und dazu Crimpzange und Stecker. 1. wesentlich billiger als fertige Kabel und 2. könnt ihr die länge individuell pro Platz bestimmen und die Kabel zu jeder LAN wiederverwenden. Haben wir früher so gemacht, weil leider immerwieder Leute mit defekten Kabeln da waren.


----------



## dot (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Natuerlich sind weniger Switches immer sinnvoller, da der Flaschenhals der Verkabelung zwischen den Switchen wegfaellt. Man muss aber auch einmal realistisch sein, ob sich ein so groszer Verkabelungs- und Konfigurationsaufwand fuer eine LAN <50 lohnt. 50 Patchkabel sind auch nicht in 5 Minuten gecrimpt.


----------



## killer89 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Danke  auch wenn wir jährlich sone LAN veranstalten würden, würd sich der Aufwand irgendwo nicht lohnen... gut, n Server is klar, wir hatten auch gesagt, dass jeder von Anfang an nen "Plan" bekommt, wie alles ablaufen soll, weils die letzten Male einfach sau unorganisiert war  die einen haben schon gespielt und die anderen mussten noch ne IP bekommen... weils leider immer Leute gibt, die einfach nur Geld ausgeben, um den dicksten Rechner zu haben, aber damit einfach nicht umgehen können  ich finde, man sollte sich schon mit der Materie dann befassen.

Kabelmäßig hatten wir so eigentlich keine Probleme, von wegen defekt oder so, aber die sind halt oft einfach nicht lang genug.

Ich warte jetzt ja noch auf eine Antwort von riedochs  

MfG


----------



## dot (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Gegen das IP Problem koennt ihr ja relativ einfach gegen angehen, indem ihr einfach einen Router in das LAN integriert und alle stellen auf DHCP um.


----------



## killer89 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Wo müsste dann der Router hingesetzt werden?

MfG


----------



## dot (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

In riedochs Bild einfach am Switch wo auch der FTP Server haengt (die restlichen Ports des Routers bleiben frei). Der DHCP Traffic hat ja jetzt nicht so die Ausmasze, jedenfalls nicht auf Dauer


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt ja noch auf eine Antwort von riedochs
> 
> MfG



Was möchtest du noch wissen? Sorry hab im Moment wenig Zeit und schaue deswegen nicht regelmäßig hier rein.


----------



## harl.e.kin (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Gar nich müsste der Router gesetzt werden weil wenn du eh nen Server hast kann der auch gleich die DHCP aufgabe übernehmen. Würd ich als LAN-Orga nie so machen. Weil wenn mal einer Portscans oder so macht und du per DHCP Adressen vergibst rennste erstmal und suchst denjenigen der die IP hat. Wenn du die selber vergibst weisst du welcher Rechner welche IP hat und kannst den übeltäter schneller ausfindig machen.

Am besten wenn Ihr die Anzahl der Teilnehmer wisst kleine Aufkleber oder Zettel mit der IP auf jeden Platz legen und fertich is. Den Sitzplan auf nen Admin Rechner und schon weiste genau wo welche IP sitzt. 

Zum Ablauf würd ich eucht feste Turnierzeiten empfehlen ohne diese ist es kaum möglich eine LAN reibungslos durchzuführen. Ich weiss noch wir haben auch nie mehr wie 50 Mann gehabt und waren 4 Admins und ich kann sagen wir haben soviel mit Organisation zu tun gehabt, dass wir seltenst auf unseren Lans selber spielen konnten. Auch mit Zeitplan wirste Probleme bekommen weil es sich immer etwas verschiebt.


----------



## killer89 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*



killer89 schrieb:


> *@ riedochs*: danke für den Link, aber der Switch passt schon nicht mehr zu deinem eigenen Konzept , wie gesagt, kleine Switches, auch wegen der Verkabelung, die wir nicht noch extra kaufen wollen.
> Die Spiele sollen nicht gleichzeitig laufen, es soll halt immer ein dedicated Server, sofern möglich, gestartet werden, damit auch die Spiele "voll" sind, nicht dass hier einer das spielt und dort einer was anderes.
> Reicht dann das System?


Das war meine Frage 



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Gar nich müsste der Router gesetzt werden weil wenn du eh nen Server hast kann der auch gleich die DHCP aufgabe übernehmen. Würd ich als LAN-Orga nie so machen. Weil wenn mal einer Portscans oder so macht und du per DHCP Adressen vergibst rennste erstmal und suchst denjenigen der die IP hat. Wenn du die selber vergibst weisst du welcher Rechner welche IP hat und kannst den übeltäter schneller ausfindig machen.
> 
> Am besten wenn Ihr die Anzahl der Teilnehmer wisst kleine Aufkleber oder Zettel mit der IP auf jeden Platz legen und fertich is. Den Sitzplan auf nen Admin Rechner und schon weiste genau wo welche IP sitzt.
> 
> Zum Ablauf würd ich eucht feste Turnierzeiten empfehlen ohne diese ist es kaum möglich eine LAN reibungslos durchzuführen. Ich weiss noch wir haben auch nie mehr wie 50 Mann gehabt und waren 4 Admins und ich kann sagen wir haben soviel mit Organisation zu tun gehabt, dass wir seltenst auf unseren Lans selber spielen konnten. Auch mit Zeitplan wirste Probleme bekommen weil es sich immer etwas verschiebt.


Ok, dann fällt DHCP weg, stimmt schon mit den Portscans... muss man ja nichtmal "absichtlich" machen, reicht ja schon irgendwo n infizierter Rechner. 
Und das mitm Organisieren war/ist der Grund, warum wir letztes Jahr keine LAN gemacht haben, weil es einfach nur Stress für uns war.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Der Switch passt schon zu meinem Konzept. 100Mbit ports fuer die User, 1Gbit fuer den Uplink. Der vorgeschlagene war ja auch nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## killer89 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Du hast aber selbst bei deiner Zeichnung mehrere kleine Switches "eingebaut" und verlinkst einen 24-Port Switch ^^

MfG


----------



## stone0815 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Fürn FTP Server brauchst keinen extra PC. Reicht eine Freeware FTP Serversoftware, eine zweite Netzwerkkarte im Rechner und eine dedizierte Festplatte (kann auch externe Platte sein) und fertig ist der FTP Serverdienst.


----------



## killer89 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Ok... dann will ich mich auch mal mit Linux ein wenig beschäftigen ^^ da sollte sowas doch auch mit drin sein oder?

MfG


----------



## rebel4life (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Du kannst einen FTP Server eigentlich mit fast allen Betriebssystemen aufsetzen, FileZilla ist relativ bekannt unter Windows, gibt es zwar glaube ich auch unter Linux, da nehm ich aber dann doch lieber pureFTPd, denn dieser Server ist bei solchen Sachen wesentlich schneller, da kann man locker ein Gbit Lan auslasten.


----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Dann will ich diesen Fred mal wieder ausbuddeln...

Welche Hard- und Software braucht man für einen Game-Server, auf dem mehrere, auch aktuelle Spiele im dedicated-Mode laufen bzw. um diese laufen zu lassen?

MfG

edit: bitte in *Planung einer größeren LAN *ändern


----------



## rebel4life (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Was hast du denn noch rumstehen? Ich würde da nen 4200+X2 nehmen und 2GB Ram, da ich das noch da hab und von demher ist das ideal, extra dafür würde ich aber nichts kaufen, denn auf ner LAN spielt man gleichzeitig eigentlich eh nur 1-2 Spiele und da kann auch einer mitm Quad locker hosten.


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Kommt drauf an. Ich hatte das Letzte mal für 3 dedicated C&C Renegade Server einen X2 4200+ EE mit 4GB Ram. Jeder Dedicated lief in einer virtuellen Maschine.


----------



## killer89 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*

Ok, dann reicht das, was ich noch da hab ja voll aus ^^ 

Wenn ich nen Quad nehmen würde und entsprechend 2 Platten und NW-Karten, dann sollte sich der Server ja auch gleichzeitig als File-Server nutzen lassen und würd zudem noch auf Nummer sicher gehen.

MfG


----------



## stromer007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*



killer89 schrieb:


> ...edit: bitte in *Planung einer größeren LAN *ändern


Das kannst du (Threadersteller) selbst machen, indem du den Startpost überarbeitest, auf "erweitert" klicken und dann den Titel ändern.


----------



## killer89 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Switch*



stromer007 schrieb:


> Das kannst du (Threadersteller) selbst machen, indem du den Startpost überarbeitest, auf "erweitert" klicken und dann den Titel ändern.


Nope, kann ich nicht, da das erst mit Threads nach März 2009 geht  

MfG


----------



## dot (4. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Ich wuerde vom Konzept kleinerer Switche abraten und eher in Richtung moeglichst Switche mit hoechstmoeglicher Portanzahl gehen. Der Flaschenhals ist sonst wirklich der Uplink zwischen den Switches der ja nur mit 1GB laeuft. Bei groeszeren Switchen ist die Chance das die Kommunikation komplett intern ueber ein Geraet laeuft vermutlich hoeher.


----------



## riedochs (5. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Auf jeder LAN auf der ich bisher war kamen 24 oder 48Port Switches zum Einsatz.


----------



## Otep (5. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Oder fibre to the desk 

Ne, hab auch schon mal bei ner LAN mit geholfen (80 Leute)... leider kamen die gemieteten switche nicht... und wir mussten dann auf "kleine" umschwänken, davon kann ich echt nur abraten


----------



## killer89 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Nur Leute, wie schon vor ein paar Seiten erwähnt, reichen die Kabel dann nicht! Wir wollen ja nicht für eine LAN, die einmal jährlich stattfindet mit 30-40 Leuten große Switches kaufen und dafür noch die passenden Kabellängen... 

Wo liegen denn eurer Meinung nach die größten Stolpersteine und Probleme dabei? Also ich mein jetzt mit kleinen Switches? Besser als im Internet wäre der Ping allemal, das war schon mit den kleinen Billigswitches hintereinander so.

MfG


----------



## dot (6. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Ihr muesst den Datenaustausch moeglichst in den Spielezeiten unterbinden. Andernfalls wird es wohl stark Laggy. Mit den Komponenten wird das aber wohl nicht moeglich sein


----------



## killer89 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Kann man denn nicht mit Programmen wie Netlimiter oder ähnlichen einfach bei Freigaben z.B. für Patches sagen: 10Mbit/s und der Rest für die Spiele?

MfG


----------



## xEbo (8. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*



killer89 schrieb:


> Kann man denn nicht mit Programmen wie Netlimiter oder ähnlichen einfach bei Freigaben z.B. für Patches sagen: 10Mbit/s und der Rest für die Spiele?
> 
> MfG



Das müsste dann jeder Besucher der Lan einstellen. Eher sinnvoll wäre sowas wie Traffic Shaping durch die Firmware des Switches. Wenn ein Switch sowas kann ist es sicherlich nicht billig.
Oder man richtet einen Zeitabhängigen Paketfilter ein. Was aber sicher richtig kompliziert ist.


----------



## midnight (8. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Naja baut doch nen Router ala IPCop, der kann dann auch Bandbreite limitieren/verteilen. Das viel schwierigere daran ist aber ordentlich zu trennen...

so far


----------



## dot (8. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Wenn man die Leute noch so einigermaszne kennt, einfach Pausen einbauen in denen dann mal Daten ausgetauscht werden koennen. Alles Andere wird wohl zu aufwaendig


----------



## SuEdSeE (8. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Jo pausen einplanen is das beste, alles andere wäre doch recht aufwändig.

Falls du nicht zuweit weg wohnst könnte ich mit nem 48port HP gigaswitch rumkommen.

MfG


----------



## killer89 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Hmm... dachte eigentlich, dass man alle Freigaben in einen Ordner packt und dann Netlimiter aufm Server installiert und sagt: Dieser Ordner nur 10Mbit/s, Pausen wirds aber ohnehin geben. Nur gibts immer n paar Vollpfosten, weil man ja nicht alle zu 100% kennt. (Freunde der Freunde der Freunde....)

Ipcop.... hmm ja, wär ne Überlegung wert, aber die Installation nervt mich schon so genug an XD

@SuEdSeE: Naja, sind läppische 130km laut Google.maps ^^

MfG


----------



## SuEdSeE (9. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Für ne Lan wo man keinen kennt ziemlich weit


----------



## dot (9. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*



killer89 schrieb:


> Hmm... dachte eigentlich, dass man alle Freigaben in einen Ordner packt und dann Netlimiter aufm Server installiert und sagt: Dieser Ordner nur 10Mbit/s, Pausen wirds aber ohnehin geben. Nur gibts immer n paar Vollpfosten, weil man ja nicht alle zu 100% kennt. (Freunde der Freunde der Freunde....)



Das Problem sind Freigaben auf den eigentlichen PCs die du ja kaum kontrollieren kannst. Wenn es da erst einmal los geht, dann hast du verloren


----------



## rebel4life (9. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*

Torrents sind bei vielen Switches praktisch, da man so den Traffic verteilen kann, aber die Leute müssen weiterhin den Client laufen lassen.


----------



## killer89 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Planung einer größeren LAN*



dot schrieb:


> Das Problem sind Freigaben auf den eigentlichen PCs die du ja kaum kontrollieren kannst. Wenn es da erst einmal los geht, dann hast du verloren


Pling... jetzt hab ich meinen Denkfehler gefunden XD ja... bitter... da bräuchte man tatsächlich n großen Switch und dann einfach den Port bremsen...


rebel4life schrieb:


> Torrents sind bei vielen Switches praktisch, da man so den Traffic verteilen kann, aber die Leute müssen weiterhin den Client laufen lassen.


Und den Leuten zu sagen, dass sie entwas "Fremdes" installieren sollen grenzt bei vielen schon an das Unmögliche...

Bei vielen von denen geh ich davon aus, dass sie lediglich den PC einschalten und ein Spiel starten können...

MfG


----------

